# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  مقاله جامع وب سرویس(فارسی)

## xamfia

این مقاله که در فرمت pdf میباشد و شامل بسیاری از تعاریف و اصول پایه مرتبط با وب سرویس میباشد که میتواند برای علاقمندان به معماری سرویس گرا و نیز توسعه دهندگان برنامه های توزیع شده مفید واقع شود.
با اینکه بسیاری از مطالب این مقاله بین دات نت کارها و جاواکارها مشترک می باشد در بخش های خاصی که بحث پیاده سازی می باشد ببیشتر با جاوا کار کرده ام ولی قول میدهم در آینده نزدیک تمام این بخش ها را برای دات نت کارها نیز منتشر خواهم کرد.
در ضمن برای کسانی هم که تازه شروع کرده اند و چیزی در مورد سرویس های وب و معماری سرویس گرا نمی دانند توضیحات مقدماتی و کافی داده ام.


webservice.pdf

----------


## xamfia

در مدت نشر این مقاله تا کنون بسیاری از دوستان دات نت کار از من گلایه هایی کرده اند مبنی بر اینکه چرا بخش اصلی مقاله را بانرم افزارهای در اصطلاح آنان جاوایی پیاده سازی کرده ام.
اولا خیلی از نرم افزارها و متدی که من استفاده کرده ام منحصر به جاوا نمی باشد.
ثانیا  چون دات نت بسیاری از فرایند ها در لایه های زیرین را از چشم برنامه نویسان مخفی می کند،نمی توان بخوبی بحث های شناختی را در آن مطرح نمود.

----------


## p.mohebi

سلام

لطفا در صورت امكان در مورد BPEL4WS توضيح بدهيد.در صورت امكان لطفا سريع پاسخ دهيد

باتشكر

----------


## xamfia

BPEL4WS یک نرم افزار برای ترسیم نمودارهای جریان(فرایند) کار می باشد.
در WSDL ما تنها درباره چیستی سرویس ها بحث می کنیم .به طور مثال بیان میکنیم که سرویس A چه قابلیت هایی دارد و چگونه قابل فراخوانی و استفاده است.
برای اینکه نشان دهیم سرویس ها به چه ترتیبی با یکدیگر تعامل دارند از BPEL بهره می جوئیم.
به طور مثال ابتدا باید سرویس C  فراخوانی شود تا پاسخ آنرا به D ارسال کنیم و نتیجه برگشتی D را به دو تابع A , B بفرستیم.
پس BPEL ترتیب اجرای یک فرایند را در بین سرویس ها به ما نشان میدهد و کی از قویترین نرم افزارها در این زمینه BPEL4WS می باشد.

----------


## mahdiye_2006

مقاله هات باحال بود
ممنون

----------


## farjadp

سلام
بابت مقالات دستت درد نکنه
اگر امکان داره اولی رو که تو رپید بود رو دوباره آپ کن
مرسی

----------


## hamid.reza.pasarga

سلام دوستان من یک سوال داشتم لطفا به من بگید چطور ی در طراحی وب سرویس از textbox و بقیه چیزها می توان استفاده کرد

----------


## xamfia

> سلام دوستان من یک سوال داشتم لطفا به من بگید چطور ی در طراحی وب سرویس از textbox و بقیه چیزها می توان استفاده کرد


 اگر امکان دارد کمی بیشتر توضیح دهید که دقیقا قصد انجام چه کاری را دارید!

----------


## barnamenevisjma

با سلام
کینک هایی که گذاشتین خرابن. اگه میشه همینجا بذارینشون :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## NIMA_1981

اقا لینگ خرابه

----------


## r_roshany

لینک خرابه.!!!

----------


## didaaa

اگه میشه لینک درست کنید

----------


## xamfia

با عذرخواهی بابت تاخیر در اصلاح لینک ها.
این لینک کاملا تست شده!
آخه روی سایت خودم دیگه! 


www.javanemovafagh.com/MediaContent/webservice.pdf

----------


## narcis_86

سلام 
کسی در مورد ارزیابی کارآیی وب سرویس ها مقاله ای نداره. من کارم خیلی گیره اگه کسی داره لطف کنه upload کنه تا ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## iranian_genius

لینک خرابه... یکی اپلود کنه؟؟؟

----------


## xamfia

لینک اصلاح شد
http://www.javanemovafagh.com/mediac...webservice.pdf

----------


## mohandese_javan

سلام
برای دات نت کارا یه قول داده بودین!
فکر نمیکنین یکم دیر شده؟

----------


## xamfia

قولم عمل کرده بودم اما متاسفانه لینکش رو در این تاپیک نذاشته بودم

اینم لینک کتاب آموزش جامع وب سرویس به زبان فارسی(برای دات نت کارها)

----------


## stahad1

فک کنم لینک خرابه اگه دوستان بخوان می تونیم با هم یه کتاب خوب انگلیسی را ترجمه کنیم هر کدام چند فصل

----------


## mohammad_ms_ms

سلام
تشکر 
لینک کتاب webservice++ n که نوشته بودید را مگذارم ابرای دوستان . دوستان هم یادشون باشه اصل امانت را در نقل قول محتوا رعایت کنند .


http://www.javanemovafagh.com/MediaC...ebservice2.pdf

باز هم دستتون درد نکنه.

هر کسی دانلود کرد یک صلوات برای سلامتی آقای نوایی بفرسته 
 :لبخند:

----------


## hadi2014

سلام دوستان من نیاز به ActiveBpel Designer  و engine  اون دارم.تو اینترنت خیلی گشتم واسه دانلود ولی لینک هایی هم که پیدا میکردم کار نمی کردن ممنون میشم یه نفر اونو آپلود کنه یا یه لینک معتبر برای دانلود اون معرفی کنه.

----------

